# Glenn Gould's designs influenced Apple products



## Albert7

http://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/how-apple-and-its-products-are-inspired-by-canadian-glenn-gould-1.2335254

Steve Jobs claims he was influenced by Glenn Gould. So cool.


----------



## Bernard OHanlon

GG and Steve Jobs - how well they would have gotten on with each other


----------

